# Happy Birthday Halloween Zombie



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday, have a great one!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Great B-Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day HZ ..."clink"


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you Halloween Zombie!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday HZ!!!!! I hope ya make lots of zombie!!! and make it strong too


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday HZ!!!!!!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Vic---have a great day


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Let's here it for old people! I did get a BBQ motor for my birthday. Woohoo!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yahoo for old people.
Hope you had a fantastic birthday.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I was going to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY....until the comment about OLD PEOPLE!!! I'm adding all those that think 30~something is old to my voo-doo list!!!
Hope it was a GREAT ONE HZ!!!! Oh what the heck ~ Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy "late" Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday, belated, but I hope it was a good one for you


----------

